# Perte de connexion Internet



## pat266 (6 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,
  Après plusieurs mois de galère et de recherches infructueuses sur le net , jai décidé décrire sur ce forum dans lespoir que quelquun puisse maider .
*Configuration* :
  Un PC sous Windows XP relié à la livebox par câble Ethernet sur la prise rouge.
Un Macbook Pro sous Tiger relié à la Livebox par câble Ethernet sur la prise jaune.

*Description du problème* : perte fréquente pouvant durer plusieurs jours de la connexion internet (ETHERNET) sur mon Mac Book Pro / OS Tiger.  La connexion revient de temps en temps sans que je modifie des paramètres, puis disparait à nouveau. Le renouvellement du bail DHCP na aucun effet. 
  Dans les paramètres réseaux ,jai le message suivant : *Ethernet intégré est connecté. Ethernet possède une adresse IP locale et nest peut être pas en mesure de se connecter à Internet.*
  Lorsque jai ce message, ladresse du routeur (Livebox) napparait plus.
  Avec le PC, je nai aucun problème de connexion.


*Historique : *
  Ci-dessous la chronologie des évènements. 
  Achat du MacBook Pro il y a environ 4 ans avec Mac OS Tiger. Relié  à la livebox par Wi-fi et fonctionnement  parfait.
  Mise à jour vers Leopard.  Toujours pas de problème .
  Migration vers Snow Leopard : au début pas de souci mais quelques semaines plus tard,  perte fréquente du signal Wi-fi . Après recherches, jai appris que je nétais le seul à avoir ce souci et que le problème était lié à Snow Leopard. Par contre, jai un gros doute si cest bien le même problème car comme précisé ci-dessus, le problème nest apparu que quelques semaines après linstallation de Snow Leopard.
  Mises à jour de Mac OS effectuées régulièrement mais persistance du problème. 
  Passage en connexion filaire via Ethernet . Malheureusement, mêmes symptômes : perte régulière et inexplicable de la connexion car je ne modifie aucun paramètre.  
  Je repasse en mode Wi-fi tout de même plus pratique lorsque cela fonctionne !
   Installation dUbuntu en double boot sur le MacBook Pro et surprise, avec Ubuntu jaccède systématiquement sur le net, même lorsque je ny arrive pas sous Mac OS. Cela semble donc écarter un souci matériel que ce soit au niveau du Mac ou de la Livebox.
  Excédé, je décide deffacer le disque dur et de réinstaller Mac OS Tiger.
  Las, jai le même problème à présent sous Tiger que ce soit en Wi-fi ou en connexion filaire Ethernet. 
  Les accès à Internet deviennent de plus en plus rares . Le dernier weekend ça fonctionnait, et ce matin, à nouveau plus rien.
  Que ce soit en mode Wi-fi ou par câble Ethernet, quand je narrive pas à me connecter , jai toujours ce message : 
  « Ethernet intégré est connecté. Ethernet possède une adresse IP locale et nest peut être pas en mesure de se connecter à Internet ».
   Jespère que quelquun pourra maider . Merci davance.
Patrice.


----------



## janusatisland (6 Juillet 2010)

Si le DHCP ne fournit plus d'adresse IP, peut être faut-il que tu attribue une adresse IP fixe.

Cordialement


----------



## pat266 (6 Juillet 2010)

janusatisland a dit:


> Si le DHCP ne fournit plus d'adresse IP, peut être faut-il que tu attribue une adresse IP fixe.
> 
> Cordialement



Pourrais-tu m'expliquer ce qu'il faut faire si ce n'est pas trop compliqué ?
Dans le pire des cas, je peux éventuellement remettre Ubuntu puisque ça marchait (ou essayer avec Windows) . Mais bon, au prix où sont les MacBook Pro, travailler avec un autre OS que mac OS....ça me fait un peu mal au coeur surtout que c'est l'OS qui a motivé mon choix. 
Avec mes remerciements,
Bonne soirée,
Pat.


----------



## Cybry (7 Juillet 2010)

Deux pistes d'après moi :

1/ Effectivement un problème DHCP,
2/ Une déconfiguration du port Ethernet Jaune par la Livebox.

Je développe les 2 points ci-dessous.

1/ DHCP

Je n'ai pas de mac sous la main, mais voici approximativement la démarche.

Ta livebox délivre des adresses en DHCP sur le réseau 192.168.1.0/24.

Le problème que tu décris ressemble à un dysfonctionnement de DHCP puisque la connexion Ethernet elle-même semble bonne (Ethernet intégré est connecté), mais que l'interface Ethernet de ton MBP possède une adresse auto-assignée, et pas une adresse affectée par la livebox de la forme 192.168.1.i.

Le truc, c'est d'aller dans les préférences systèmes / réseau et de dévalider l'option 'attribution dynamique d'une adresse'.
Tu dois trouver les champs "adresse", "masque de sous-réseau" et "passerelle par défaut", qu'il faut maintenant compléter puisqu'ils ne sont plus automatiquement obtenus via DHCP.
Adresse : 192.168.1.100 (a priori aucun autre système n'aura cette adresse sur ton LAN)
masque : 255.255.255.0
passerelle : 192.168.1.1


2/ Problème de port Ethernet Jaune

Ce port est normalement dédié à la connexion du boitier vidéo. Si l'option vidéo est décochée sur la livebox, il est utilisable comme un second port Ethernet commuté avec le rouge (c'est ce que tu souhaites).
Si l'option vidéo est activée, le niveau Ethernet va bien monter, mais les deux ports ne sont pas considérés comme dans le même réseau IP (le port est utilisé pour diffusion multicast de la vidéo).

Peut-être que la livebox a téléchargé automatiquement un nouveau firmware (ca arrive parfois), et aurait re-validé l'option vidéo, rendant le port Jaune non utilisable pour la connexion d'un PC ? En furetant dans les options de la livebox tu devrais pouvoir vérifier ça...

Bonne chance


----------



## pat266 (7 Juillet 2010)

Cybry, je ne sais comment te remercier ! 
J'ai essayé la solution 1 que tu as proposée et.... ça marche ! J'accède enfin à nouveau sur Internet avec mon Mac. 
Il reste à voir d'ici quelques jours si le phénomène de perte de connexion ne va pas se reproduire, mais au moins grâce à toi, je sais comment la rétablir ! 
Mille mercis et j'espère que tu ne verras pas d'inconvénient à ce que je revienne éventuellement vers toi si jamais j'avais encore un petit souci.  
Bien cordialement,
Pat.


----------



## Cybry (7 Juillet 2010)

Content d'avoir pu te dépanner


----------



## doctor pomme (13 Juillet 2010)

Cybry a dit:


> Content d'avoir pu te dépanner


bonsoir,
j'ai le meme pb que cite plus haut a la difference pres que je suis branche en wifi et que ma connection est perdue environ 4-5 fois dans l'heure pendant qqs minutes
vous auriez une idee?


----------



## jethro2009 (13 Juillet 2010)

Pareil: passer en IP Fixe dans le paramétrage réseau sur la connexion Airport.

Royalties à Cybry...


----------



## doctor pomme (13 Juillet 2010)

jethro2009 a dit:


> Pareil: passer en IP Fixe dans le paramétrage réseau sur la connexion Airport.
> 
> Royalties à Cybry...


oui je l'ai fait egalement mais sans succes


----------



## jethro2009 (13 Juillet 2010)

Sur quelle machine et quel OS ?


----------



## doctor pomme (13 Juillet 2010)

jethro2009 a dit:


> Sur quelle machine et quel OS ?


sur macbook pro sous snow leopard


----------



## jethro2009 (13 Juillet 2010)

Une toute première chose à faire, télécharger et installer le combo 10.6.4:

http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1048

On fait cela pour être sûr que ce qui est installé comme système est correct. Le combo contient toutes les mises à jour depuis 10.6

Réessayer.


----------



## doctor pomme (13 Juillet 2010)

jethro2009 a dit:


> Une toute première chose à faire, télécharger et installer le combo 10.6.4:
> 
> http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1048
> 
> ...


ce sont les maj de snow leopard? les memes que les updates automatiques? si oui je pense les avoir deja installees; j'installe toujours les maj quand on me le demande


----------



## jethro2009 (13 Juillet 2010)

Justement non, ce ne sont pas les mêmes.


----------



## doctor pomme (13 Juillet 2010)

jethro2009 a dit:


> Justement non, ce ne sont pas les mêmes.


j'installe ca tout de suite


----------



## jethro2009 (13 Juillet 2010)

Dans la vie d'un Mac, on procède souvent à des mises à jour via le système, mais il arrive parfois, après quelques versions de système, que les choses se soient mal passées pour une petite partie du système.

La seule façon d'évacuer cette hypothèse est l'installation du dernier combo, qui contient toutes les mises à jour depuis 10.6 dans le cas de Snow Leopard.


----------



## doctor pomme (13 Juillet 2010)

je vois
la voila installee, je vais regarder qqs emissions en streaming ce soir pour voir si ca fonctionne


----------



## jethro2009 (13 Juillet 2010)

Parfait, à demain pour les résultats !


----------



## doctor pomme (14 Juillet 2010)

mon macbook se deconnecte toujours mais se reconnecte quasi instantanement, c'est toujours problematique pour les videos; il faudra que je me fasse une raison; mais je peux enfin surfer correctement merci beaucoup!


----------



## jethro2009 (14 Juillet 2010)

Est-ce que le wifi est sécurisé ? Si c'est le cas, essayez un peu de supprimer momentanément la sécurité et voir si les coupures, même courtes, ont toujours lieu ?


----------



## doctor pomme (14 Juillet 2010)

oui j'avais deja vu cette astuce mais rien a faire, j'avais egalement essaye pas mal d'autres reseaux avec toujours le meme pb
je me demande si c'est pas la carte wifi du macbook qui bug, je devrais essayer de le brancher en ethernet


----------



## Cybry (14 Juillet 2010)

Tu as d'autres machines que le MBP qui elles ne sont pas touchées par le phénomène ?
Il s'agit bien d'une déconnexion airport, avec l'affichage du radar  'vide' dans la barre de menu ?

Tu as essayé de changer de canal WIFI, sur ta box, pour échapper à une interférence qui se produirait dans ton canal actuel ? (ça peut être n'importe quoi qui émettrait dans la même bande de fréquence...). Décale au moins de 2 canaux (exemple : passer du 6 au 8 ou au 4), les bandes se chevauchent partiellement.


----------



## doctor pomme (14 Juillet 2010)

oui j'ai 2 pc egalement en wifi et un mac et un pc branches via le cable reseau (jamais tous en ligne)
non l'icone n'indique jamais la deconnection 
j'ai deja essaye de changer plusieurs fois oui, l'ip aussi, renouveler le bail; j'ai essaye sur des boxs chez des amis, a la fac, au mc do, dans des bars, toujours pareil
je croyais qu'apres avoir installe la maj ca tiendrait, pendant qqs heures je n'ai pas deco puis voila que ca recommence


----------

